# Project of the Year !?!



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

Hands down best project of the year. Enjoy.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Nicely done.
I bearly understand it…................


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Bearly any good service around here!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

you bearly got it done this year!!!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Sure is a bear market out there these days.


----------



## HuckD (Sep 15, 2013)

I had to paws to think about it.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Bear with us, they'll be a slight delay with your order.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

This bears repeating, happy holidays to all!


----------



## Fridgecritter (Aug 9, 2012)

All these bear jokes are more than I can I can bear.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

How are you bearing up sharing a shop with your buddy in the picture? Bearly alive?


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

" What does a bear have to do to get a drink here? "...or " How long does it take a guy in a bear suit to get a drink? " ( apologies to the Letterman writers )


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I would paws for a long time before I disagreed with this hairy gentleman, but I do not think he built it,
however he might just finish it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I can hardly take all of the grizzly comments )


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm getting a belly ache from laughing.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

You know the bearing in my…..........ahh forget it


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Bet he used a claw hammer


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

All of you guys, me included should keep our day jobs. This is un….able.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I wonder what table saw he has:

Delta
SawStop
Powermatic
Grizz…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

These comments are all unbearable? ........ !


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Bear with us all.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

lol chuck

ive always liked this one


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

All right who is the wise guy with the super glue?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I can't bear to look at this


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Just grin and bear it all.


----------



## carver1942 (Sep 25, 2013)

That's a project a guy could really get his claws into. My girlfriend Goldilocks would love it. 
regards
Ed


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

"...how much can a Koala Bear? " Austen Taysus " Australiana ". This might be a bit parochial for you guys to get all the jokes but it has some very funny place, flora and fauna puns. "...ah great Barry, a reefer! "


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are some ideas for his next project:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89546

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/76827


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

I am OSo pained by these puns. There now - you can groan in a different language.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

If he fells the trees and then uses a froe, we at long last have the answer.

Yes, a bear splits in the woods.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

As soon as I opened this thread, I knew trouble was bruin.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Several years ago when the Olympics were held in Calgary Canada, during a lull in the action, a Pollack and a Czech went out in to the forest for a small romantic interlude. After getting well into the woods they were pounced upon by a husband and wife Grizzly bear couple, and gobbled up. After 24 hours of not been on campus, the Royal Mounted Police were called. During the short search the two bears were found under a tree, snoring away with extended stomachs. The CMP shot both bears, Then they cut open the female, and found the Pollack.
Now what is the moral of this story?

The Czech is in the male.
The check is in the mail.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

madts…......did your cheese slide off the bread?

How do you catch bears????
You use a can of peas and a baseball bat…....
You scatter the peas around and when the bear takes a …pea…you smack him with the ballbat!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Dilly, you don't even have cheese to slide off the bread, after that one.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

heeheeheeheehee!!!!


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Must be a real bear moving that table around.

madts, that was really unbearable. Groooooan!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

He's waiting for a cub sandwich…


----------

